# Anyone made 6 figures?



## 1997Mike (Dec 28, 2016)

A new uber driver here, starting this weekend. 

So someone told me he drove 12 hours a day nearly every day for the past year in Toronto and pulled in over 6 figures this year. Is he lying? Is he even allowed to drive that much (although I think he might do both uber and pay to drive a taxi. 

Does anyone else make this much? Is this guy for real? If so, any tips for would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1997Mike said:


> A new uber driver here, starting this weekend.
> 
> So someone told me he drove 12 hours a day nearly every day for the past year in Toronto and pulled in over 6 figures this year. Is he lying? Is he even allowed to drive that much (although I think he might do both uber and pay to drive a taxi.
> 
> Does anyone else make this much? Is this guy for real? If so, any tips for would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Drive2bFree (Dec 27, 2015)

Exactly. In a busy city with a decent rate, yes, you will bring in $2,000 a week.

Question for you, though: do you have a family or a life that you like to stay active in? At an average fare of $10 to $20 for you, how many trips and how much time to bring in $2,000 a week?

The most money in Uber, at least in my market, is driving rush hours, including weekend nights. These are the socializing hours. You must choose: Your money or your life!

What Uber doesn't promote is the business path you can take. If you have 5 vehicles registered under your account and take 50% of the take, with a minimum of $1200 a week revenue per car (shoot for $1800) then you have $150,000 in revenue. Subtract your finance, maintenance and insurance costs and see if that satisfies you.

There are actually smarter ways to do this and I strongly suggest getting first hand experience and solid savings (3 months expenses) but i personally know or know of people making 30k or 40k a month using this basic idea. I'm making some progress myself.


----------



## 1997Mike (Dec 28, 2016)

Drive2bFree said:


> Exactly. In a busy city with a decent rate, yes, you will bring in $2,000 a week.
> 
> Question for you, though: do you have a family or a life that you like to stay active in? At an average fare of $10 to $20 for you, how many trips and how much time to bring in $2,000 a week?
> 
> ...


Great post, I appreciate your out of the box thinking and your thoughts. I hope you continue to make progress.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

If you drive non-stop you can make upward of $500k per year.... fUber can make you rich!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I can see 12/hrs a day being a six figure job. Twelve hours a day for 365 days a year at an average speed of 20 mph puts you right at 87,600 miles for a year. I can easily see someone clearing $1367.42 for the year. That is considered six figures isn't it?


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

If you add my day job and my wife's salary plus part time Uber I'm solid six figures. You can do it!


----------



## 1997Mike (Dec 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can see 12/hrs a day being a six figure job. Twelve hours a day for 365 days a year at an average speed of 20 mph puts you right at 87,600 miles for a year. I can easily see someone clearing $1367.42 for the year. That is considered six figures isn't it?


Lol, yes I guess that is six figures.


----------



## 1997Mike (Dec 28, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> If you add my day job and my wife's salary plus part time Uber I'm solid six figures. You can do it!


Glad to hear it.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

You're counting the two digits to the right of the decimal, right?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

On uber x, no you cannot hit 100k. Maybe on black or a market with a healthy select.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

$100k my ass. Subtract gas, car payments, insurance and repairs. I'm at 7.84/hr this week. Why? Because Uber takes half the damn fare! Pax - take Lyft instead. Uber must go away. They are awful to their drivers.


----------

